
Ramda-cli, a jq-like CLI tool for processing data with functional pipelines - rane
https://github.com/raine/ramda-cli
======
fphilipe
When I saw the example I thought this was using R, the statistical computing
tool. But it's this tool itself that has an executable called R. I'd suggest
renaming it.

~~~
skrebbel
does the R language have an executable also called R?

I think the reason is that this is close to home to Ramda users - the typical
name for the Ramda object in Javascript is R.

(for the unaware, Ramda is basically Underscore but more powerful and with a
saner, more consistent API)

~~~
fphilipe
Yes, it does. Even if it didn't, it's still confusing I'd say. Why not just
call it ramda? Still quite short. Actually, R is the only single letter
executable that I can think of. Chances of clashes are ~1/26 :)

~~~
jskulski
From the js perspective you use it all over the place so it's nice to have a
one letter name:

var my_sort = R.compose(R.first, R.sort, R.prop('id'))

------
GreaterFool
I suggest to call it `rm` (shorthand for RaMda) so it won't conflict with `R`
from R...

~~~
origin-unknown
it should also support an `-rf /` flag to indicate that you'd like to `Read
From the root expression`

------
aeosynth
I find it simple enough to fire up a REPL to inspect JSON. Node.js 4.0+
supports arrow functions, and you can use babel-node if you want even more
future JS features.

------
JosephRedfern
Is it just me, or is the example in the readme incorrect? Shouldn't the title
of the third column be "creditcard"?

